# bought a whole bunch of new arrivals... 3 are here, 2 more are on the way!



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

for my armageddon project. so stoked.

male:









female (his sibling, but will not directly cross)









and my harbinger of death, crossing with the male









im also expecting a second male, which also carries the armageddon gene which will be crossed with the sister of the first male. will take pics when he gets here.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

What is Armageddon?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

notice anything weird about the last female? 
but seriously, it will be a strain of betta that will unleash the end of the world! mwhaahahaha!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

amphirion said:


> notice anything weird about the last female?
> but seriously, it will be a strain of betta that will unleash the end of the world! mwhaahahaha!


Dragonscale, red with black butterfly?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> What is Armageddon?


I looked into Armageddon betta this weekend, my Xerxes is partly one, its seems to be betta with "blood spots" on their fins (at least thats the first commonality I spot when looking at Google photos of "Armageddon betta") oddly not seeing those red spots on these betta though so guess there's another definition for it somewhere?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Does the last one have ventrals O___o
Or am I just blind!?

You always breed the most beautiful pairs  what's your plan and goal for these pairs? ^__^


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Dragonscale, red with black butterfly?


nooooope. not quite, i'll reveal in the next quote.



Aqua Aurora said:


> I looked into Armageddon betta this weekend, my Xerxes is partly one, its seems to be betta with "blood spots" on their fins (at least thats the first commonality I spot when looking at Google photos of "Armageddon betta") oddly not seeing those red spots on these betta though so guess there's another definition for it somewhere?


close Aqua, the armageddon might be related to the blood spots, but that is not what defines it (blood spots are called dalmatians). what sets the armageddon apart is the fact that both YELLOW and RED appear on the same fish, where as the traditional thought was that red was always dominant over yellow and that yellow and red could never be on the same fish. however, recently, we've began to see more and more fish showing red and yellow on the same body and fins. see it now? 



litelboyblu said:


> Does the last one have ventrals O___o
> Or am I just blind!?
> 
> You always breed the most beautiful pairs  what's your plan and goal for these pairs? ^__^


yes she does, she has a habit of hiding them, and it irks the crap out of me. i took fifty shots before calling it a day, and that was the only photo worth putting up. T.T

my plan has always been the same, the armageddon project happened to be the icing on the cake. every single spawn that i've been working on contributes to that goal. 
goal is to have a HMPK Koi Dragon carrying White, Copper, Black, and Red/Orange/Yellow (that's 6 colors on 1 betta!). Thanks also so much for the kind compliments on the pairs. mad props to the breeders for giving me such awesome specimens to work with!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol! Sneaky little fish!

 :blueyay: I can't wait for "that" six colored fish :redyay: !!!!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

amphirion said:


> close Aqua, the armageddon might be related to the blood spots, but that is not what defines it (blood spots are called dalmatians). what sets the armageddon apart is the fact that both YELLOW and RED appear on the same fish, where as the traditional thought was that red was always dominant over yellow and that yellow and red could never be on the same fish. however, recently, we've began to see more and more fish showing red and yellow on the same body and fins. see it now?


Ah yes ok ^^ my boy is still Armageddon then as his' mustard and has the red in the yellow parts of his fins


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Ah yes ok ^^ my boy is still Armageddon then as his' mustard and has the red in the yellow parts of his fins


oh sweet! you've got a pic of him somewhere on the forum?

found some. you're right! he does have trace amounts of red. does the red seem to intensify over time?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

amphirion said:


> oh sweet! you've got a pic of him somewhere on the forum?
> 
> found some. you're right! he does have trace amounts of red. does the red seem to intensify over time?


Yep in my journal but I'll pull the photos out for here. Granted his spots are fairly small.. but he still has them ^^ I have a hard time getting a photo with his anal fins down but they also have spot as well as his beard.
i think he also has the disorder of scales growing over his eyes, not totally blind, but like having blinders on..




these a several week/month old photos, the spots are getting a little bigger... but he is a real challenge to photograph!


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Those fish you got are amazing! I hope you're going to keep a spawn log when you start this End of the World Betta Line.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Now that you've brought my attention to the Armageddon coloration, I've really been looking for them. I love the color combo!

Here is a video of a female being sold in an Australian betta auction. 

In case my link doesn't work, here is the addy-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=fmDsBtdmcT8&v=SZmYsUceMXA


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Rosalinds said:


> Now that you've brought my attention to the Armageddon coloration, I've really been looking for them. I love the color combo!
> 
> Here is a video of a female being sold in an Australian betta auction.
> 
> ...


According to amphirion, Armageddon betta have both yellow and red. I only see copper (which looks more like platinum in that light actually), black, and red, so not a true Armageddon, sorry. Its still a lovely female though.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

this would be an Armageddon... though it barely has any yellow
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1415517411

and this one is very yellow but barely has any red, though he does have a few spots
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1415192400


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

another Armageddon.. sorta.. yellowy-orange
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...271644342149?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f3f43b785


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

That male is gorgeous omg.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> According to amphirion, Armageddon betta have both yellow and red. I only see copper (which looks more like platinum in that light actually), black, and red, so not a true Armageddon, sorry. Its still a lovely female though.


she could very well be an armageddon. yellow manifests in various saturation, and filming with a poor camera under blue light definitely messes with the color.

i was actually eyeing the armageddon betta from ebay, but i already have a green/turq female so i passed since i dont want my main emphasis to be turq but steel/copper.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I love these armageddon guys.my dtpk has itty bitty red spots.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

one more. will take pic of the final female later.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooh I like this guy best so far


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Mein Gott, that is a gorgeous fish.


----------

